# New Horse! Red Dun Mare



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She's cute! Love your tack, I ride english more than western, but I love how you can get patterned western saddles, color coordinate more than just your clothes, and horse boots.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Quite a weak hind end. She is also quite thin, and needs some feeding up. 
In a rush now, but I'll assess more later.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Did you go on the AQHA website? There is a 1999 15.1 mare that is listed as A Tru Promise..... By Trulee A KC out of Promises in Print


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a pretty nice mare. A little long thru the coupling and I wish she had a little more bone. What she really needs is weight. She is thin.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree I think she needs more weight, also that saddles not sitting on her withers is it? I almost looks to wide for her


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

Shes beautiful<3


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

thank you !


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

i talked to the guy and found out she was NEVER registered and the people lied!


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

she has put on alot of weight since these pictures were taken


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

The saddle is not on her withers and its because she was thin that it looks wide shes put on quite a bit of weight and the saddle fits her fine


----------

